# so long sweet Angel



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Honey's mom's passing.....7 is way too young.

RIP Angel!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry.. yes, seven is much too young.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry... what a shock that must have been.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for their loss. Very sad.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So young...I hope her family finds some comfort in her memory.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So young! I hope the family can find comfort in their memories.

Run softly at the bridge Angel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel*

Rest in peace, sweet Angel.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Honey's Mom...RIP sweet girl.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh how sad.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So many beautiful, wonderful goldens are passing way to early. But then, any time is to soon when they are so loved. So sorry for the deathof your Honey's mom.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Rest quietly at the Bridge, dear Angel. What a perfect name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel*

Rest in peace, sweet Angel-what a perfect name indeed!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Angel - condolences to her family


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is truly an Angel now at the bridge. I am so sorry for their loss, that is too young. May their memories help to heal their pain.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Very sad. So sorry for their loss...


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Wow. So young. Do they have any idea why? Much love from myself and Maggie in this tough time.


----------

